# Java fern vs Amazon swords. Fav and why?



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

Title sums it up really. Lol I am debating on one or both. If you could pick one, which would it be and why?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I prefer swords because of how big and full mature plants get. Java fern takes too long to grow (for me). But it's good on driftwood in substrate-free betta bowls.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I prefer swords. I don't find java fern as aesthetically pleasing and I'm partial to doing dirted tanks which is great for root feeders.


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

After googling a lot more, I would have to agree with you both. Swords would probably be the best. I want a fast grower to fill my tank and I am not a fan of having to carefully plants things (rhizome). 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Even with Swords, you have to keep the crown above the substrate so it's about the same as dealing with a rhizome plant honestly. It's not that hard with java ferns lol. I prefer Java Ferns because there is so many different types! But it all depends on what the purpose of the plant is. I have a huge mat of java fern I've been growing for three years now and it's bigger than any sword I've had. But either way, yes, a sword will grow faster but they also get monstrous if fed properly, they can get up to 24 inches tall and wide. So if you have a smaller tank, you don't want that in there.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

There's also Amazon Compacta which stays smaller............ the size I thought normal Amazon swords grew before I switched to dirt. haha 


I think my fave sword is probably Kleiner Prinz, but it's a bit more troublesome than Amazon Sword as far as ease of growth goes.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I have a dwarf parva or something like that. It's so tiny!I bought it with a running so it threw two huge babies!


----------



## afmaxwell95 (Jul 19, 2016)

I have both and for a long time I thought Java Fern was my favorite plant because its so unbelievably easy. I have a couple swords now and I think they are winning me over. One is thriving so beautifully that its getting too tall for the tank!! Swords seem to be more pleasing to the eye. I will always own both though


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

My favorite plants in my tanks are the anubias and java fern. I have little bushy ones stuck to rocks, I just love how they look. I do also have swords but I like how full and green my java ferns look more so than the swords.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Can't beat a busy Java Fern Windelov.


----------

